
Reverse Engineering Opportunity in the Shopify App Store - acmeyer9
https://medium.com/@alexcmeyer/reverse-engineering-opportunity-in-the-shopify-app-store-7a8e542ee26a
======
punnerud
You can take this a step further by frequently logging number of items in
stock, and from that derive number of sales. I have som SQLs that calculate
this on 7000+ products in 400+ stored within 2min on a sqlite-database, with
data sampled every 30min over a 1month period.

